# Composer's Political Compass



## jurianbai

Anyone see this already ? 









http://www.politicalcompass.org/composers

You can take the test now, see the take the test link . My result is Left/RIGTH +1.00 and Authoritarian/Liberalism -3.00 . Near CHOPIN and Tchaikovsky :O


----------



## Air

So Prokofiev IS a god****** commy! 


I stand about where he stands.

-4.88, 0. Leftist.


Sigh. A capitalist in practice (I'm a typical American), a communist at heart. That's what I am. Now don't report me to the HUAC!


----------



## muxamed

Air said:


> So Prokofiev IS a god****** commy!
> 
> I stand about where he stands.
> 
> -4.88, 0. Leftist.
> 
> Sigh. A capitalist in practice (I'm a typical American), a communist at heart. That's what I am. Now don't report me to the HUAC!


I guess I am in the same bunch


----------



## Romantic Geek

Economic Left/Right: -3.12
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -3.54

I guess Schoenberg?


----------



## Aramis

Just beside Ludwig Van, a little bit toward Mahler's place.


----------



## Polednice

Economic Left/Right: -5.38
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -7.03

So I'm about as far left as Prokofiev, but far more libertarian than any of the composers on the graph.


----------



## mueske

Economic Left/Right: 4.12
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -3.85 

Basicly I'm Bartok, but on the right (lol) side.


----------



## Argus

Economic Left/Right: -3.75
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -4.77 

Similar to Schoenberg but slightly more libertarian.

However, that is a very flawed test. I completed a very similar one of those about 6 months or so ago and I came out as a right wing libertarian. If that trend towards the left continues in me then in another 6 months I'll be a staunch Bolshevik. I always thought you were supposed to become more right wing as you got older.


----------



## emiellucifuge

in between mozart and shostakovich


----------



## tgtr0660

Your political compass

Economic Left/Right: -8.50
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -2.41

Damn! I'm a full-fledged communist according to this  .... In reality, I'm on the left but not _that_ much... I support a free market. I'm also more libertarian than authoritarian so I guess I'm alright...

Comparing with composers, I'm a mix of Prokofiev and Beethoven it seems...


----------



## Lukecash12

Economic Left/Right: -5.00
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -2.97










Closest to Britten and Shostakovich.


----------



## Isola

Economic Left/Right: -5.75 (nearly as left as Prokofiev)
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -1.33 (about the same level with Mahler & Beethoven)


----------



## TresPicos

Economic Left/Right: -4.88
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -2.62

Closest to Britten and Lukecash12.


----------



## Lukecash12

TresPicos said:


> Economic Left/Right: -4.88
> Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -2.62
> 
> Closest to Britten and Lukecash12.


That's nuts. We should form a country


----------



## Sid James

Economic Left/Right -6
Social Lib/Auth -3.18

Between Britten & Prokofiev...


----------



## Polednice

Lukecash12 said:


> That's nuts. We should form a country


I declare war!


----------



## jurianbai

So many communist here and only two are a bit liberalism ??


----------



## Sid James

Some of the questions were a bit difficult to answer, because I don't see all issues as black & white, yes or no. Or is even that viewpoint considered to be too left wing?...


----------



## Lukecash12

Andre said:


> Economic Left/Right -6
> Social Lib/Auth -3.18
> 
> Between Britten & Prokofiev...


Join our new country!


----------



## Lukecash12

Polednice said:


> I declare war!


Hah! You are an english major in college, and I have had a career for a little while now. Are you so sure you want to pit your resources against mine?


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

I was curious about how the rendering of composers political leanings was determined, anyhow...

But then, I saw the link- and it said that the plottings were "mostly for amusement." 
O.K.: glad _that's_ out of the way- I guess the plottings were conjectural.

In the case of Wagner, especially, he's something of a "moving target." It would be an interesting endeavor to (conjecturally) plot his motion, from the days of the Dresden barricades, through the Royal Patronage era of Ludwig II, on through to the "Regeneration Essays," and all points in between...


----------



## Il Seraglio

I saw this a long time ago. I think they were unfair on Puccini. I know he was a member of the fascist party in his youth, but wasn't this at about the same time that Toscanini was? He doesn't get half the amount of flack for it.


----------



## Edward Elgar

I reckon I'm closest to Prokofiev, although I find the experiment slightly dubious as some of the questions were poorly worded.

My score is:
Economic Left/Right: -6.38
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -2.82

Although I prefer looking at the graphs for a direct and clear comparison.


----------



## Edward Elgar

Looks like the image isn't working.


----------



## World Violist

Economic Left/Right: -4.00
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -5.69 

So I'm close to Shostakovich. Not a real surprise. It also apparently puts me in company with Nelson Mandela, the Dalai Lama, and Mahatma Gandhi.

I am such an anarchist...


----------



## emiellucifuge

Strangely my position has changed :S


----------



## Maestro




----------



## Grosse Fugue

Economic Left/Right: -4.00
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -2.36 

I acually think I am more conservative than this test shows


----------



## James clerk

The problem of this test is that protectionism and red-paited capitalism (Cuba) is considered to be left winged while (real) communism is simply neglected. Oh, by the way, i`m a teen who sees with good eyes an armed revolution while he comfortably writes on his laptop → hypocrite.


----------



## Il Seraglio

James clerk said:


> The problem of this test is that protectionism and red-paited capitalism (Cuba) is considered to be left winged while (real) communism is simply neglected. Oh, by the way, i`m a teen who sees with good eyes an armed revolution while he comfortably writes on his laptop → hypocrite.


We've all been there.


----------



## mamascarlatti

Economic Left/Right: -4.00
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -6.05 

Close to Schoenberg but obviously too laissez-faire for my own good.


----------

